# F-16 Crash Afghanistan



## AWP (Apr 4, 2013)

We lost one yesterday and that's about all I'll say on it.

Blue Skies.

http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/...in-f-16-fighter-jet-crash-in-afghanistan?lite



> A U.S. military pilot was killed when his F-16 fighter jet crashed while on a night flight over mountainous terrain in Afghanistan, officials said Thursday.
> There was no indication of enemy fire in the area at the time of the Wednesday’s crash, in the east of the country.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 4, 2013)

Shit.  RIP.


----------



## tova (Apr 4, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 4, 2013)

Damn.
RIP.


----------



## DA SWO (Apr 4, 2013)

Blue skies and tailwinds.

RIP.


----------



## Dame (Apr 4, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## surgicalcric (Apr 4, 2013)

Blue Skies ...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 4, 2013)

Even in the best of times, and when all is going smoothly, there a lot of things that mess up a pilot's day. Rest In God's Peace, Airman.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 4, 2013)

Blue skies Sir......


----------



## TheSiatonist (Apr 5, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 5, 2013)

Rest in Peace


----------



## elle (Apr 5, 2013)

So very sorry for the loss.  RIP and condolences to all.


----------



## AWP (Apr 5, 2013)

Name is released. Blue Skies, Capt. Steel.

http://www.defense.gov/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=15913

I believe his unit was just a few weeks away from rotating home.


----------



## Crusader74 (Apr 5, 2013)

Very Sad..RIP Sir.


----------



## ProPatria (Apr 5, 2013)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 8, 2013)

Rest in Peace, CPT Steel.


----------



## HALO99 (Apr 9, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## james skeans (Apr 25, 2013)

makes me sad RIP


----------



## AWP (Aug 28, 2013)

CFIT

http://www.stripes.com/news/landing...lamed-for-f-16-jet-crash-near-bagram-1.237639



> Capt. James Steel, 29, was navigating by sight, instead of using his instruments to navigate, according to the report, which was released Tuesday. Steel was killed because of his “failure to perceive mountainous terrain in his flight path,” according to a news release from Air Combat Command.


 
Blue skies.


----------



## pardus (Aug 28, 2013)

Hmm, seems like a perfect storm of mistakes.

RIP CPT Steel, condolences to those left behind.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 28, 2013)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 28, 2013)

It is so damned  hard to not believe your own eyes; but, things are not always what they seem. My first thought in seeing the report, was to the wing man; he did his job.. Sad, sad day.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 28, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## Confederate Son (Aug 28, 2013)

Blue Skys and RIP


----------

